# Paint colour match



## sunnydude959

Hello all,

The recent good weather has exposed a paint colour mismatch. I've never had the bonnet resprayed, but I don't know if it has before I owned it (i'm the 2nd owner).





When its dull outside, there doesn't really seem to be much difference in colour, which is why I never noticed it until now (I bought the car 3 months ago) - BUT when the sun is out, it really does show it up. I suspect this might have something to do with the metallic elements in the paint.

Also, the surface of the bonnet's paint isn't as glossy as the other panels... it has a more dull, orange-peeled finish.



EDIT: Just want to add this photo as well (below). As you can see, its not that easy to see the colour difference when there isn't direct sunlight, but you can definitely see the orange peel


----------



## Sharpyyyyy

By the looks of that, it has been painted before, check the edges for any poor masking I'm guessing by the look of that colour they would have left something else behind.


----------



## sunnydude959

Whats the solution to it... Would it become its correct colour if the orange peel is removed, or does it need repainting?


----------



## Barbel330

No it won’t. The only solution to rectify that is to have the bonnet repainted. Usual practice is to blend the front wings at the same time so there is no colour matching issues. That looks like it’s had a cheap quick bonnet only job done on it. Poor colour match, poor finish, quite likely means it’ll have been prepped poorly too.

There are a few different Mercedes blacks so there is a distinct possibility that they’ve painted it the wrong colour code. I’ve seen exactly that numerous times before having worked at a MB dealership for 19 years.


----------



## Y25dps

As above, you can never paint edge to edge it always has to be faded out to the next panel. I work for toyota in the bodyshop as a painter. Any advice just ask.


----------



## steveo3002

needs repainting and the wings blending


----------



## sunnydude959

I just had the wings blended when I got the front bumper re-painted not so long ago in February (Due to stone chips).

As its hard to notice the colour difference unless the sun is out, I'm not sure whether or not the bonnet was a colour mismatch with the wings before I got the bumper done.
I always assumed that the bonnet was factory finish, so I never bothered to look closely. I only bought the car in January.

The bodyshop of the dealer that I bought the car from had repainted the bumper and sorted out the wings accordingly.

*What's the best way forward then?* If the wings are already matching the bumper, can the wings be blended to the bonnet without the wings looking mismatched with the front bumper?

I appreciate the replies, thanks guys!


----------



## Ultra

KDS keltec has a YT video that explains colour matching perfectly, it's worth watching, blending in a mismatch of colour will only move the point of mismatch realisation from one location to another, the wrong shade is the wrong shade tricks of the trade cant hide that.


----------



## sunnydude959

I've just watched a couple of his videos, they're really good & informative! Thank you for suggesting it.
Colour matching seems a more complex topic than I had originally assumed!


----------



## Barbel330

Tricks of the trade can easily hide mismatches in shades to 99% of the population. The problem with the above is it looks so far out my guess is it’s been painted completely the wrong colour code.


----------



## Y25dps

The problem there i would say is they have just looked at the paint code and mixed it. With many colours (not all but a large selection) there are different variants of that code so they need to be matched off the colour cards with a lamp.


----------



## sunnydude959

Barbel330 said:


> Tricks of the trade can easily hide mismatches in shades to 99% of the population. The problem with the above is it looks so far out my guess is it's been painted completely the wrong colour code.


The colour of the car is Mercedes 197 "Obsidian Black".

What sort of tricks of the trade could be applied to the bonnet if it is the correct colour code but the wrong shade? Would they be permanent?

Thanks for the advice guys, appreciate it


----------



## Harry_p

There's nothing which will really help other than getting it repainted.

Sometimes tinted lacquers can help a very slight tonal difference, but can't see how it would help in your case. If the colours were the other way round a very slight touch of yellow or brown in another coat of lacquer might have been enough to give the colour tinge your bonnet has at an angle, but don't think you'll be able to darken down the bonnet to match the wings without affecting the metallic effect.


----------



## Demented

Barbel330 said:


> Tricks of the trade can easily hide mismatches in shades to 99% of the population. The problem with the above is it looks so far out my guess is it's been painted completely the wrong colour code.


Many year's ago, when I started in the motor trade and working for a Paint/Bodyshop; when 2k/Isocyanate Paints and Clear Coat were becoming the industry's standard; we had two Paint Sprayers; one, who, no matter what colour could always achieved a perfect colour match and could easily paint panels off the car and paint edge to edge; only having to blend some colours into adjoining panels, especially silvers; he would mix the paint according to code, apply to spray out cards and know exactly which tint to add to achieve a perfect match.

The paint shop had a Paint Mix System and colour codes were mixed by weight.

Also, paint codes of the same colour can be a different shade from year to year of a vehicles manufacture.

The other Painter, just mixed the paint according to code and applied the colour to the vehicle; always ensuring to be hosing the vehicle down during handover.

Whenever a customer questioned the mis-match, he would often be heard saying any one of the following:

The original paint has faded due to the sun.

It's new paint against old paint, the adjoining panels need mopping.

The bumpers are plastic and paint is always a different shade on plastic.

Cars are painted by robots when made and spray guns can't replicate the texture, which makes it look a different colour.

This painter didn't last long as some customer's complained and vehicles had to be redone; he didn't last long at his next employer either; eventually he set up on his own.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Ultra said:


> KDS keltec has a YT video that explains colour matching perfectly, it's worth watching, blending in a mismatch of colour will only move the point of mismatch realisation from one location to another, the wrong shade is the wrong shade tricks of the trade cant hide that.


I agree, blending is a cop out for unmatched colour and is easier for a poor body shop to do. Decent body shops can get a good colour match edge to edge if 'encouraged'. 
If your near Tewksbury or Hereford the BMW/VW dealer owned body shops can get it right. One hint is to to use coloured lights to check the colour match as if not right they will look different under different light sources. I use photographic filters with a bright Led light and typically use red, orange, yellow, green and blue filters to check colours match edge to edge. It is best to come to an understanding of process and acceptance prior to painting the car. When being really fussy get them to match paint thickness with a PDG as well.
It is best to get the shop to produce test cards and agree a colour with them before letting them loose on the actual car panels.


----------



## sunnydude959

I've had it repainted, its perfect now!


----------



## autonoob

sunnydude959 said:


> I've had it repainted, its perfect now!


Did you manage to have a before and after photo?


----------



## joe456

Hi, got some questions - How was it repainted? Just the bonnet? Did they blend it into the wings? If so does the bumper match with the wings?


----------



## sunnydude959

joe456 said:


> Hi, got some questions - How was it repainted? Just the bonnet? Did they blend it into the wings? If so does the bumper match with the wings?


Hi Joe, sorry for the late reply,

Bonnet was painted and the wings blended.



autonoob said:


> Did you manage to have a before and after photo?


I'll clean the front end and take an 'after' photo when I get a chance!
I only just stuck a new pair of side badges on yesterday


----------



## gally

Y25dps said:


> As above, you can never paint edge to edge it always has to be faded out to the next panel. I work for toyota in the bodyshop as a painter. Any advice just ask.


That's not true. My bodyshop paints edge to edge on a daily basis. In the last week, an RS7 bonnet which had poor work, an Sq5 same colour sepang Blue and then a poorly refinishined sakhir orange M3.

Blending is very common and I have very little interest in KDS's statement of hiding poor colour matching. Their knowledge of refinishing cars can't touch that of the industries best.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Barbel330 said:


> No it won't. The only solution to rectify that is to have the bonnet repainted. Usual practice is to blend the front wings at the same time so there is no colour matching issues. That looks like it's had a cheap quick bonnet only job done on it. Poor colour match, poor finish, quite likely means it'll have been prepped poorly too. ..


That looks just like a bit of a low rent paint job, probably been done due to previously stone chipped or other damage bonnet. That final finish looks 'sandy', insufficiently wet / slow final lacquer coat rather than orange peel.

Poor colour match, and all tales of blending in / 'standard practice' etc is just an excuse for lack of final painting prep/diligence rather than a 'get it right', by body shops after a quicker out the door job.

You need to find a paint shop that will work with you trying different test card painting to get an agreed paint colour/mix to apply as the final one, and best to check cards under different light sources to check colour matching as well.

If you want to be really tough on a paint shop then also get them to make sure any painted panels have the same final paint thickness, as you'd rather have that done now then when you come to sell the car and have someone highlight 'repairs' at sale time.

As to 'blending' don't let them comprise /vandalise good panels -prevention is better than attempts at fixing the 'fix'.

There are good bodyshops out there who will work with you like this, best to establish this first though before ending up a a problem.

If a body shop won't agree to work with like this or won't agree to not blend then walk away unless you want to accept that approach.


----------



## sunnydude959

autonoob said:


> Did you manage to have a before and after photo?


I do now.....

*Before:*



*After:*


----------



## Barbel330

That’s much better 👍🏻


----------



## SadlyDistracted

gally said:


> That's not true. My bodyshop paints edge to edge on a daily basis. In the last week, an RS7 bonnet which had poor work, an Sq5 same colour sepang Blue and then a poorly refinishined sakhir orange M3.
> 
> Blending is very common and I have very little interest in KDS's statement of hiding poor colour matching. Their knowledge of refinishing cars can't touch that of the industries best.


Hi Gally, 
Care to share the good bodyshop / industry's best please? It is always helpful to know the good ones.


----------



## gally

SadlyDistracted said:


> Hi Gally,
> 
> Care to share the good bodyshop / industry's best please? It is always helpful to know the good ones.


I can't help but feel it's a loaded question but there is a lot of knowledge out there and as much as Kelly and his team are very clever, to make statements like that show disrespect and a lack of realism.

The bodyshop/refinishing industry is always like that though. Always someone that can do it better and can slate a bad job.

I won't mention any names but between 3 members of my staff alone, they have over 120 years of experience in the industry.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330

SadlyDistracted said:


> That looks just like a bit of a low rent paint job, probably been done due to previously stone chipped or other damage bonnet. That final finish looks 'sandy', insufficiently wet / slow final lacquer coat rather than orange peel.
> 
> Poor colour match, and all tales of blending in / 'standard practice' etc is just an excuse for lack of final painting prep/diligence rather than a 'get it right', by body shops after a quicker out the door job.
> 
> You need to find a paint shop that will work with you trying different test card painting to get an agreed paint colour/mix to apply as the final one, and best to check cards under different light sources to check colour matching as well.
> 
> If you want to be really tough on a paint shop then also get them to make sure any painted panels have the same final paint thickness, as you'd rather have that done now then when you come to sell the car and have someone highlight 'repairs' at sale time.
> 
> As to 'blending' don't let them comprise /vandalise good panels -prevention is better than attempts at fixing the 'fix'.
> 
> There are good bodyshops out there who will work with you like this, best to establish this first though before ending up a a problem.
> 
> If a body shop won't agree to work with like this or won't agree to not blend then walk away unless you want to accept that approach.


This is all very noble and forthright isn't it? Its also completely ridiculous and unrealistic to expect a bodyshop to carry out some of the above requests on a vehicle which has quite likely come in for some stone chip repairs on a bonnet.

You're clearly a high end painter yourself with lots of experience in prestige/concours vehicle preparation and painting so you should realise that you wouldn't go to the extremes you mention unless the customer is willing to pay a large premium for the extra time and effort taken in the pursuit of concours perfection. Im sure you also realise that 99% of the paying public would not want to go down those routes just avoid what you see as the complete insult of blending an adjacent panel?

I can see by reading some of your other posts that you're very passionate about colour matching and can't abide blending as it's just a big old cheating bodge? I'm willing to bet money that you wouldn't be able to pick out a well blended panel in any light.

It's a completely legitimate method used by virtually every paint repair shop in the world. Except your paint repair shop obviously, they only do it the "right way" ����

Note, the original poster seems very happy with his repainted bonnet and blended wings, and rightfully so as it looks just fine.


----------



## gally

Well said. Couldn't agree more. 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------

